# gyno question/workout question



## scottyshotty (Jun 19, 2006)

I have had a slight case of gyno getting more and more aggrivating and worse. Does working out the chest make this worse? Ive heard both stories?


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Not that I have heard. Gyno has to do with both bodyfat and also genetics. Some people who have gyno develop it through puberty. Ussually gyno is a little bit of fatty tissue around the nipple and can be overcome with low bodyfat. Other cases are so severe that it takes surgery.


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2006)

scottyshotty said:
			
		

> I have had a slight case of gyno getting more and more aggrivating and worse. Does working out the chest make this worse? Ive heard both stories?


No, it will have 0 effect on gyno. See a Doc if it is puberty gyno, if from using steroids then stop and spend some time learning about cycling and anti-estrogens.


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Not that I have heard. Gyno has to do with both bodyfat and also genetics. Some people who have gyno develop it through puberty. Ussually gyno is a little bit of fatty tissue around the nipple and can be overcome with low bodyfat. Other cases are so severe that it takes surgery.


Yeah I know of the body fat type. I have "I need surgery type".  Glandular. I have this fascination that Im just going to make my pecs so mosterous you cant even notice it..but i also think as the pecs grow it aggrivates it from the inside out, making it worse. Wheres the damn scalpel!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

I am not real sure of the price, but if it is the surgery type then of course theres only one way to fix it. Is this due to puberty or steroids?


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, it will have 0 effect on gyno. See a Doc if it is puberty gyno, if from using steroids then stop and spend some time learning about cycling and anti-estrogens.


I know and studied cycling and did proper pct and took anti-es throughout, but problem was I already had it before the cycle where it responds much quicker if already existing


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I am not real sure of the price, but if it is the surgery type then of course theres only one way to fix it. Is this due to puberty or steroids?


yeah its around $5000 and insurance doesnt cover. its only cosmetics. Its amazing I ve heard peeps would cycle a gram of test with no anti e and not even get itchy nips


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

scottyshotty said:
			
		

> yeah its around $5000 and insurance doesnt cover. its only cosmetics. Its amazing I ve heard peeps would cycle a gram of test with no anti e and not even get itchy nips



Well yeah no everyone has problems with it. It all has to do whether you are prone to it or not. And if you had it through puberty and got it worse after AAS then you are one of those prone to it.


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well yeah no everyone has problems with it. It all has to do whether you are prone to it or not. And if you had it through puberty and got it worse after AAS then you are one of those prone to it.


Really?.... I say its still pretty amazing


----------



## bissosurf (Jun 19, 2006)

if it's not coming back normal you can take it off
*i had it on puberty and took it off


----------



## Trouble (Jun 19, 2006)

"250 mg/day of calcium d-glucarate and 400 mg/day of DIM are effective anti-estrogen dosages for male with gynecomastia. Theoretically, these compunds taken in conjunction with tribulus, vitex and maca should increase free testosterone significantly, as evidenced by increased libido."

I found this advice elsewhere and its totally sound.  I would try this first before I went under the knife.  

Glucarates remove estrogen from the body to reduce their effect on receptors and DIM works at the receptor and gene level to reduce tissue ER sensitivity.

You can also use glucuronic lactone (two steps back in the cycle for glucaric acid), or use the calcium salt.


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 20, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> "250 mg/day of calcium d-glucarate and 400 mg/day of DIM are effective anti-estrogen dosages for male with gynecomastia. Theoretically, these compunds taken in conjunction with tribulus, vitex and maca should increase free testosterone significantly, as evidenced by increased libido."
> 
> I found this advice elsewhere and its totally sound.  I would try this first before I went under the knife.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. This is all new to me except the Trib. Much appriciated!


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 20, 2006)

scottyshotty said:
			
		

> yeah its around $5000 and insurance doesnt cover. its only cosmetics. Its amazing I ve heard peeps would cycle a gram of test with no anti e and not even get itchy nips


alot of insurance will cover it


----------



## scottyshotty (Jun 20, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> alot of insurance will cover it


Really?? Which ones? Much appreciated


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 20, 2006)

Femara will fix the gyno problems and working out will not harm it.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Road Warrior (May 12, 2010)

How do you tell if you have gyno? and what will make it worse?


----------

